# Meal plans for someone on a 2k 40/40/20 diet



## Pipboy (Aug 7, 2006)

If you're on a 2k calorie, 40/40/20 diet (190g p, 190g c, 42g f), what does a meal plan for a day look like for you? I'm trying to get some ideas so I can put one together for myself. 
Thank you. :]


----------



## Vieope (Aug 7, 2006)

_I printed it in a nice piece of paper and I can see it right here in front of me. It looks really great.  _


----------



## Vieope (Aug 7, 2006)

_Fine, it was not very nice. What I am trying to say is that nobody you tell you their diet. They will probably tell you to read the stickies. _


----------



## Pipboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Why would someone be hesitant to share their diet?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2006)

You can look through peoples journals.  That would be the easiest way.  Everyone has different goals in mind and different diets.  If you are looking for food ideas, in the sticky titled Guide To...........there is a shopping list of healthy foods.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 8, 2006)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> Why would someone be hesitant to share their diet?


_Because a lot of people ask the same question every week and it is difficult to keep posting all the food, well not for me because I rarely post in the diet forum but you could look in the journals. 
_


----------



## Valias (Aug 8, 2006)

Zone diet right? i remember going on this around a year ago for around 4 months. It helped me put on fat, joy. But of course everyone is different and I've heard this diet works great with alot of people.


Oh, another common mistake is people thinking every meal should be 40/40/20 or close to, don't make this mistake! With that said focus on more carbs in the morning and decrease as the day goes on. Try to limit carbs before the gym (atleast if you plan on working out <1.5 hours before it) and max carbs after. Limit as much as you can the carbs before sleep. protein and fats here.

I still think 42g of fat is on the low side, but that's just crazy old me who think fat is way under-rated.

tuna helps as it's almost all protein, so that can help up to hit 40/40/20 (which is a fair whack of protein). cottage cheese / egg or two before sleep. Almonds are a great last snack with the cottage cheese or eggs, quality protein, fat and a good source of magnesium (won't even go into why Mg2++ is good ). Chicken as you would have guessed, red meat (hastle to cook but damn is it worth it). 

I could really go on for ages...


----------



## Pipboy (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know anything about the zone diet. I figured out my daily requirements, modified it so i would lose 1lb/week, and then set up a spread I decided would fit me from the stickies. 

I just gave the journals a quick peek and there's certainly a lot of hidden information in there. I'll delve in deeper, most definately. Thanks for pointing out the section, Jodi and Vieope.

Valias, I appreciate it. That's what I was trying to do, making every meal the same. I'll get food to meet my daily macros, and then split that up 5times instead of focusing per meal, so I can limit carbs before the gym/bed. I'll see what I can come up with and then post it for brutal critique later on in the day.


----------



## tchur4 (Jul 11, 2010)

*40/40/20 Meal Plan*

I love Shawn T's Insanity Meal Plan (Beachbody Program). It's easy and it's all 40/40/20. I print out a table (chart) and plan out the entire week - then head to the grocery store. I have everything I need and don't have to go back to the store until the next week. LOVE IT!

I do the 300 calorie meals - 5 meal a days. My husband does the 500 calorie meals - 5 meals a day. He does the P90X program.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2010)

Eggs, Wheat bread, Skim milk, Chicken, Extra lean Beef, Tuna, Veggies, Watermelon, Lean Turkey meat, mustard, hot sauce, and pam nonstick spray. That's what i eat. I mix it up into different orders sometimes ,but that is the basis of what i eat. Good no worries foods. You eat to much on accident and you wont even feel guilty


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 12, 2010)

why is your fat intake so low?


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2010)

Valias said:


> Zone diet right? i remember going on this around a year ago for around 4 months. It helped me put on fat, joy. But of course everyone is different and I've heard this diet works great with alot of people.


Yeah, it would be a recipe for overeating for me, too. Too little fat. Too much carb.





> Oh, another common mistake is people thinking every meal should be 40/40/20 or close to, don't make this mistake! With that said focus on more carbs in the morning and decrease as the day goes on.



Or, do the exact opposite: no carb whatsoever until the workout window. That's what I do when I'm dieting; I find it much more comfortable. 

Either way works fine, and makes no difference whatsoever with regard to losing weight. 


> Try to limit carbs before the gym (atleast if you plan on working out <1.5 hours before it) and max carbs after. Limit as much as you can the carbs before sleep. protein and fats here.



Or, as I prefer to do, eat almost all of your carb in the later part of the day, shortly before you go to bed. Easier for me to control intake that way. 





> I still think 42g of fat is on the low side, but that's just crazy old me who think fat is way under-rated.


 totally with you there - personally, I would double the fat, and pay for it with carb-calories. 





> tuna helps as it's almost all protein, so that can help up to hit 40/40/20 (which is a fair whack of protein). cottage cheese / egg or two before sleep. Almonds are a great last snack with the cottage cheese or eggs, quality protein, fat and a good source of magnesium (won't even go into why Mg2++ is good ). Chicken as you would have guessed, red meat (hastle to cook but damn is it worth it).
> 
> I could really go on for ages...





Merkaba said:


> why is your fat intake so low?



Indeed, why so low?


----------

